# Learning Norsk?



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi there TC community!

So I'm about to enter my PhD program in music theory. I've been thinking about writing my dissertation on Grieg (or at least having a significant portion of it based on Grieg's music.) Problem is, most research on Grieg is either in German or Norsk. I am OK in my German skills, but I have no idea where to start with Norsk. Let's just say, there aren't many resources (in college) to learn it. 

Do any of you speak it or read it? Are there computer programs, books, etc. that you find useful? 

Any help would be great!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try the terrific language website unilang.org, which has information on how to go about learning so many different languages, plus and interesting forum for language buffs and professionals. If you know German, learning Norwegian should not be too difficult, since it has many similarities to German .


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I speak norsk.  It does have similarities with German, but in my opinion it also has a lot of similarities with English, so at least you're off to a good start by knowing those two.

This ex. shows how similar it _can_ be.
Can we go now?
Kan vi gå nå?

The site lingq.com, which has an interesting take on learning languages, now has Norwegian. I think basically all content can be reached for free. The content is added by users, and there doesn't seem to be too much activity on the Norwegian portion of the site, but there's some stuff there. It's probably not the best place for complete beginners, but you could check it out sooner or later.

For obvious reasons I don't know much about courses, books and so on. But I can probably answer general questions about norsk, and maybe help you a little with pertinent music literature in norsk. (I'm doing a Master's degree in musicology myself.)


----------

